# Viper Alarm Help!!!



## MetaEnder (Oct 12, 2009)

Here's the info-

>'98 Honda Accord Coupe V6
>Viper Alarm, don't know model or anything.

Problem:
>After battery died in storage, cannot disable alarm. Horn relay is taken out so it's not honking, but light still flash.
>Heard if I find the black box, or brain for the alarm there's a valet reset button, but cannot find it.
>Trying to explain directions to family 2000 miles away over phone.

Question: 
>Is there a way to disable the alarm system, if I can find the "box" I might be able to remove the big clip connection and disable it.
>Other than that, any other ideas?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

the valet button is just a red button that you can push in. You need to find that and it can be either under the dash, in the glovebox or somewhere somewhat hidden. Hold that down until the horn honks a few times followed by a long honk, your system is deactivated.


----------

